# Nutritional Supplement for Puppy



## Fara Bennett (Apr 12, 2008)

I just adopted an 8 week old pitbull puppy (razor edge and american pitbull terrier mix). I am feeding him completely raw (from Suzy's Doggie Delights in AZ). I've done some research on supplements, but most of it is out of date. I wanted to know what supplements you would recommend and size amounts. I bought Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vitamin E for him, but am unsure of the quantity and how often I should be giving it to him. He is about 7 pounds right now. Any help would be great!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Fara Bennett said:


> I just adopted an 8 week old pitbull puppy (razor edge and american pitbull terrier mix). I am feeding him completely raw (from Suzy's Doggie Delights in AZ). I've done some research on supplements, but most of it is out of date. I wanted to know what supplements you would recommend and size amounts. I bought Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vitamin E for him, but am unsure of the quantity and how often I should be giving it to him. He is about 7 pounds right now. Any help would be great![/QUOTE
> 
> We have been feeding dogs the raw diet exclusively for 7 or so years. We put some fish oil in there occasionally and try to vary the diet with healthy scraps,vegtables etc. Works for us! Chicken backs and necks are the primary meat with some beef, pork, deer etc thrown in ... remember dogs are opportunistic feeders and eat a varied diet. Best of luck with your pitbull mix


----------

